# kadee couplers for new accucraft passenger cars



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning on changing out couplers that are on the accucraft passenger cars. Which #1 kadee couplers shud I use.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Art,i have 3 Kadee (820?) couplers. if you want them they are free for the taking. 

looks like they shuold work according to the chart


https://kadee.com/conv/lscc_accucraft_ams.htm


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> Art,i have 3 Kadee (820?) couplers. if you want them they are free for the taking.
> 
> looks like they shuold work according to the chart
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the offer Nate but I will be needing about twelve sets. 
Thanks again.
Art


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

will throw them in when i send the Reno back.I have literally no use for them. Always good to have some spares. one is off the tender for #24, other 2 are off a reefer i bought yesterday.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Seems to me #1 would be small for 1:20 rolling stock.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

milke, met you at york. i asked if you had 8' dia. curves. on sat. you were busy so i didnt introduce myself.


I dont know coupler size. as lons as the cars stay connected, its good to me.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We were very busy Friday. We only had straight and flex in any quantity, sold most of what we had.
Sorry about the curves.

The #1 Kadee's are small, may go with 1/32

The G size larger would match the Narrow Gage better in my opinion.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Thats fine. i got some for only $1 a piece!

almost bought a set of crossbucks from you.- but then i realize that my dog would have ripped them out of the ground and chewed on them! (he did the same thing to my telephone poles!

hope you guys had plent of customers!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Treeman said:


> Seems to me #1 would be small for 1:20 rolling stock.


Mike
The cars are the 1/32 ones from Accucraft. They have the small box.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Art,
I don't know what these cars are like underneath and how alternate holes can be made, but PERSONALLY I don't like using the 820 type sprung coupler.
I found on a long heavy train the cars will stretch apart and leave gaps between the diaphragms, especially at the front of the train.
So, I use the 821 and 1789 type which have a solid pivot with centering springs which keep the distance between cars a fixed amount.
Of course that may not help with these cars.
These are the ones that Accucraft fitted non-working knuckle couplers, isn't it?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Hi Art,
> I don't know what these cars are like underneath and how alternate holes can be made, but PERSONALLY I don't like using the 820 type sprung coupler.
> I found on a long heavy train the cars will stretch apart and leave gaps between the diaphragms, especially at the front of the train.
> So, I use the 821 and 1789 type which have a solid pivot with centering springs which keep the distance between cars a fixed amount.
> ...


David that is correct. non-working couplers.
I ordered the 31 1900 series that will fit where the accucraft couplers are located. 
I will have to do some drilling of new hoel to fit the couplers in place.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Nate;
If you still care to part with those 820 Kadee couplers; I'll gladly pay for postage.....even to my place here in Canada. (613) 723-1911
Fred Mills


----------

